
Appleseed renderer release 1.5.0-beta - Narann
https://github.com/appleseedhq/appleseed/releases/tag/1.5.0-beta
======
generic_user
In addition to the source code they also provide a complete compiled binary
distribution of the renderer and tools for anyone who just wants to make some
computer graphics.

